# Urea diesel exhaust system



## HOGWILD_2610 (Jul 15, 2009)

I heard some talk about ford dodge and chevy putting an urea exhaust fluid system on all new 2011 diesels. Ford and chevy dealers have confirmed this but have not heard from dodge yet. I am sure glad I bought a 5.9 when I did because it may be a few years before we see a good diesel motor again. Is anyone familiar with urea?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes all the new diesels will have urea injection in them along with the dpf still to pass the new emission requirements ...it will be a give and take sort of deal, you will regen less frequently because the urea breaks down the soot before it pluggs your dpf, meaning better mpg. But you still have something to remember to fill up because I have heard that the truck will go into safe mode after X amount of miles when the urea tank is empty, and it is just something else you have to spend money on. Just delete all the emission ******** on the new trucks and forget about it!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I did not think dodge was on that band wagon. I was considering trading the 6.4 in and if this is the case I will just keep it.

More emissions equipment and I will pass on it.


----------



## HOGWILD_2610 (Jul 15, 2009)

younggun55 said:


> Yes all the new diesels will have urea injection in them along with the dpf still to pass the new emission requirements ...it will be a give and take sort of deal, you will regen less frequently because the urea breaks down the soot before it pluggs your dpf, meaning better mpg. But you still have something to remember to fill up because I have heard that the truck will go into safe mode after X amount of miles when the urea tank is empty, and it is just something else you have to spend money on. Just delete all the emission ******** on the new trucks and forget about it!![/QUOT
> 
> If my 5.9 is not smoking it ain't running right. Why are they putting all this emissions ******** on the trucks if you don't even test the emissions when the trucks get inspected?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

HOGWILD_2610 said:


> younggun55 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes all the new diesels will have urea injection in them along with the dpf still to pass the new emission requirements ...it will be a give and take sort of deal, you will regen less frequently because the urea breaks down the soot before it pluggs your dpf, meaning better mpg. But you still have something to remember to fill up because I have heard that the truck will go into safe mode after X amount of miles when the urea tank is empty, and it is just something else you have to spend money on. Just delete all the emission ******** on the new trucks and forget about it!![/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Texas does not require emissions testing on diesel engines. Just the gasoline engines. The emissions requirement is a federal thing.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Roby said:


> Texas does not require emissions testing on diesel engines. Just the gasoline engines. The emissions requirement is a federal thing.


This is true, however Texas law can enforce that federal regulation if they wanted to. Even though Texas does not require diesel testing, you are required to keep all items related to emissions that were on the car from the factory. Technically all those DPF and EGR deletes are for "off road use only"

All diesels will use urea to meet the insane standards set forth by the EPA- even the 75k doller BMW diesel uses Urea. Their safe mode consists of this: If your run out of urea, the car keeps going, but once you shut the car off, it wont restart til you refill the urea. Supposedly a urea refill (on the Fords too) will last about an oil change at a cost of TBD.


----------

